# [SOLVED] All simks clogging in the home



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Please help I have ran into a problem in that my kitchen sink which has two basins one side with a disposal has started to clog pretty evenly on both sides, to make matters worse now when the kitchen sink clogs both of my bathroom sinks start to flood as well.

For what it is worth my two bathtubs are not flooding with the sinks.

Really annoying and gross need help A.S.A.P.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

Just great... lost my post. 

Your tubs may be independent of the lavs (sinks) and tie in at a different place in the stack. You are looking for a blockage near the main stack if the sinks are all invloved or the nearest point where all fixtures tie in together. I doubt you will find a main trap that may be clogged because each fixture should have it's own trap.... but not completely out of the question. 

How much tracing can you do?? How are the lines tied in?? What did the kids put in the sink?? :laugh:


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

I am not a plumber or even a handy man for that matter so please bear with me.

Not too sure what you mean by by "How much tracing can you do?" I have tried removing the pee-trap so far if this is what you refer to.

Dunno know where the lines tie in perhaps you can assist me with determining that and last but not least this problem has been happened once before and just kind of took care of itself but not this time so far to sum it up nothing has put down the sink that I am aware of maybe excessive greasy foods in the past dunno. :4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

At some place your kitchen sink and bathroom join up into one waste line.
Your blockage will be at a point lower than those connections.

You probably need a "snake" to clear the lines. May need a Plumber to do this.

Really too many unknowns here, like is it an apartment? House with a basement? 

Remember a Garbage Disposer really only should be used what ever is left on your plate. It not a place to dispose of left overs, throw them in the trash can.

BG


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*



Basementgeek said:


> At some place your kitchen sink and bathroom join up into one waste line.
> Your blockage will be at a point lower than those connections.
> 
> You probably need a "snake" to clear the lines. May need a Plumber to do this.
> ...


House no basement and I have recently started to make sure nothing more than what this lil disposer can handle is being fed into it.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

you need to remove the disposer and snake the kitchen waste line..do not use draino. :4-thatsba


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

Sorry, just to make sure, I wouldn't think he would need to remove the disposer since its affecting both sides of the sink equally and I would think the non disposer side would be easier.
Sorry, I was just wondering this.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

Agree, let the disposer alone. May have to remove the short section of pipe that is on it.

BG


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

Does this house have a crawl space beneath it or is it on a slab?

Often times if on a slab there will be an access hole in a wall possibly in the closet to allow access to the plumbing.

If you have this it may be possible to see where the connections are and if luck there will be a small port installed designed to allow a snake to be used to clear the pipe.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*



pat mcgroin said:


> Does this house have a crawl space beneath it or is it on a slab?
> 
> Often times if on a slab there will be an access hole in a wall possibly in the closet to allow access to the plumbing.
> 
> If you have this it may be possible to see where the connections are and if luck there will be a small port installed designed to allow a snake to be used to clear the pipe.


No crawl space and unfortunately the people who built this place made no such conveniences and rather made inconveniences like sprinkler breakage causes the whole water needing to be shut off to stop leakage as shut off valves do not work.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

Err..ever try to work a snake through the 2 inch ty in the wall with a disposer in the way? I dont think so....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

I think I have to say, with out seeing it, it is impossible to say if it needs to removed or not.

It may be easier to go through the bathroom sink line, since the blockage is below where both sinks (Bath/Kitchen) join up.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

There should be a "clean-out" on the outside of your house.... which will be a 3" or so pipe with a cap or threaded plug. This will show you the location of the "downstream" or end-point of your waste system in regard to all interior sanitary plumbing. Follow the imaginary path from the first fixture that is backing-up to the last fixture in line and the blockage will be between the last fixture that is blocked and the point where the waste exits the house. 

Each fixture should have it's own trap, so check under all sinks to verify if each one does have a trap. I don't know what codes were present when your house was built but it may be that you have a common trap for the fixtures that are backing-up. I have never seen it done that way and am making a wild guess. Locate the last fixture in line that is blocked and see if a trap or clean-out is present.... check under the sink or look for an access panel which may have a clean-out fitting or in a rare occurance, a common trap.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

sometimes the electric handheld cleaning machines can be a pain in the butt when space is limited, but every job is different. I used to go on a stoppage, and looking at the tubular piping/trap, you just know half of it is rotted, and half of it will leak after the stoppage is corrected. Good luck with your plumbing project. Just take it slow, and wear gloves and eye protection. My brother lost the tips of his fingers on a bigger machine, [5/8 cable] he didn't nose the machine into the cleanout, the wire started to whip and bingo.


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

I'm no plumber but i do a lot of fixing my own problems. My only advice to you is to take a day off from work and make sure that you start the project in the morning. In my experience you never want to take on a plumbing job when you don't have all day to deal with any new problems that arise and you absolutely never want to even attempt plumbing without having a hardware store open so you can go grab parts/fittings as you need them. Having all day and a hardware store handy can save you a major headache.
Just as SABL was suggesting, find your cleanout outside and work your way backward toward the clog. Once you isolate it to a certain area its a lot easier to address. Places like Lowes or Home Depot sell manual pipe snakes that are relatively inexpensive and they'll likely be your best bet. Not knowing what kind of pipe was used in your home i can't in good conscience recommend using compressed air or pressurized water to force the clog out without thinking that you're going to break plumbing that was never meant to hold pressure. I cannot stress enough that you need to allow yourself plenty of time if you start trying to fix it on a sunday evening you'll end up going to bed that night wishing that you'd just bought a new house instead of trying to fix it.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: All simks clogging in the home*

Well thanks to all who offered assistance.

I ended up needing to rent a 50 ft snake and with the help of a friend I was able to remove the clog, thanks again guys!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for returning and letting us know!! Where did you find the clean-out fitting?? Nice clean work isn't it??..:grin:


----------

